# True Story



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2009)

Which happened last night, at the little Icecream shop next to the Hospital I work at.  I wish I had my Video Cam, cuz it would have been PRICELESS. 

Now this Icecream place, which is run by a very nice Chinese family was losing money in the winter, so to compensate, they started serving chinese food.  From there they expanded to also having things like Hot Dogs, Italian beef, etc... 

SO... 

Last night a couple of us from work go in and the typical giggly highschool girls are working behind the counter.  I look up at the menu board, and under the sandwich selection they have a paper taped up there: 

"Add Bacon to Any Sandwich, .99"

So I lean on the counter, and say to girl, 

"I can add bacon to any sandwich?"

"Yep"

"For 99 cents?"

"Yep"

"Ok, cool.  I'll have one Icecream Sandwich with Bacon please."

Both of them proceed to erupt in schoolgirlesqe giggles.  I look at them and go: "No, seriously"

The Giggling stops dead.

"Are... you serious?  Really?"

"Oh yeah.  Once Icecream sandwich, plus bacon."

Both of them proceed to erupt in schoolgirlesqe giggles for the second time.  "Really?" one asks.

"Yes." I reply.

"How do we ring that up" one asks the other one, and they burst out into a case of the giggles again.  So the first one goes back and just tells the cook, and he comes out:

"Are you serious?  Bacon and Icecream?  Cuz, no refunds"

"Yep.  Bacon and Icecream."

So he goes back and cooks my bacon, they get an iceream sandwich and unwrap it, and are giggling hysterically at this point.  I'm having a hard time keeping a straight face now as well... they take a big cleaver and cut the top off the icecream sandwich and add my freshly cooked bacon to it. 

"Are you really going to eat this?" they said.

"Oh yeah.  Bacon on top of ANYTHING makes it better" I tell them.

So they give me my Bacon-Icecream sandwich, and I take a big bite of it...

Heres the funny part... What started as a joke because of the signage in the place... actually turned out to be REALLY GOOD.  I cant explain it, but... bacon made it better!  I never would have guessed... I expected to choke it down and chock it up as a funny joke... but it really was good, and apparently an amusing time.  I can see these 2 girls in 10 years in some bar with their friends... "One time this crazy guy came into where I worked, and we had a sign that said add bacon to any sandwich..."


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2009)

:lfao:

Ya know, Cryo ... now everyone on here will send this story out on their email accounts to their friends who need a laugh. And they'll send it to their friends and so on ... and you'll become an internet legend. Your story will circulate the world wide web for years to come and all will know your story.

And you'll be cheering people up the whole time.  You give more than you get, friend.  Thank you.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2009)

I find you lack of faith in the power of bacon disturbing. It is, quite honestly, the Chuck Norris of the food groups.  It would make ambrosia better.  In fact, ambrosia is probably made with bacon.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 13, 2009)

Improving this thread.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 13, 2009)

I would put bacon or grated cheese on anything ... anything!

Good on you man.  Do you get Maxim Magazine?  Every month they have a page called "Bacon Porn" and it is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2009)

This also brings to mind a time I was in a Buffalo Wild Wings and eating some bonless wings... the Waitress had reccomended a sauce to me, and after a bit came by and was all like:

"So how are those?"

And without missing a beat, I stole a line from Futurama and replied "These are like sex, except I'm having them!"


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2009)

cryozombie said:


> this also brings to mind a time i was in a buffalo wild wings and eating some bonless wings... The waitress had reccomended a sauce to me, and after a bit came by and was all like:
> 
> "so how are those?"
> 
> and without missing a beat, i stole a line from futurama and replied "these are like sex, except i'm having them!"



lmao!


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 13, 2009)

How'd you deal with the melting?


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## qwksilver61 (Mar 13, 2009)

and don't forget the spam!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2009)

That.


Was.


Awesome.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> How'd you deal with the melting?



 It really didnt.  The icecream sandwich was really cold and hard, the gils had a hard time cutting the "sandwich" part off in fact, so I think the frozenness of it made the bacon cool faster than it could melt the icecream.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it bad that I'm a bit turned on by bacon ice cream?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2009)

Not a bit of it, Omar.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


>


 

*sniff*  Bless you, sir.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Is it bad that I'm a bit turned on by bacon ice cream?



 No, because if its anything like a bacon icecream sandwitch, its good.


----------



## Balrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, ghods, now I'm hungry....:lol:


----------



## KickFest (Mar 19, 2009)

Bacon ice cream? Sure, that sounds nice... but not as good as NITRO-SCRAMBLED EGG AND BACON ICE-CREAM, courtesy of the Fat Duck restaurant which I believe has a reputation for generally bonkers food :wink2:

http://www.fatduck.co.uk/menu_degustation.htm

Props to you for actually eating it. It does make me wonder what else I could eat bacon with. This could end badly for me, and you're to blame


----------

